# Burn it fer da boss



## banelord (Jan 9, 2010)

Dis ere fred is an arpe whutever dat is so listen to da rulz. I wunt no funny bisnis wid yer posts and keep em as orky as possible. Alrite now we get starded.

Fer lotz of years now we Orks haz been fighting da humies, da little scrawny ones wit lazers. Da impirial gitz. Dey arrived in a big flash and killed most of our bases. We iz in da jungle so dey aint found us yet. Yu jus came out da mushpit so we recruitinz you to halp us fite. So I can elp ya tell me da answers to dese questions.

Name:Whut do ya fink yer called?
Job:How do ya wanna kill stuffz? Burn it, stab it, blow it up? Anything.
Skillz:Whut yu good at?
Weapon:Whut did you pik out of da pile?

Also fer startaz we iz jsut building, bosses ordas so dont argue!


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Shouldn't this be: A) a recruitment thread, and B) Have good gramme(a?)r?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Hey, hey, Thunder, don't be so harsh give the man\lady a break. Anyway like I explained earlier in SpaceWolves thread. You should read the helpful threads which were started by Darkreever to explain how things are going on around here.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=51462
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=51460
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=51459
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=51458

Those can be quite useful. Also about the grammar, it would be nice if you used correct English in the recruitment thread. Writing in Orcish  makes it harder to understand. If you want an Ork RP then do one I wont stop you, but make the recruitment clear. If you want you can leave the orcish background which is fine, but the orcish character sheet makes it really hard to understand and frankly its actually annoying too. Apart from all of that I think that you should explain a little more, give the RP more depth so it will draw players to it. Personally from what you wrote, and from what I understood from what you wrote its not really interesting. You could try to spice it up a bit, give us more info, try to intrigue us. I think you should rework this thread make it more impressive, but this is all just friendly advice so please don't take offense and have a nice day.

komanko.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

Orkiez not aboot recruitment... thez love das action... so iz ays we get da three acton threadz and keep em comin... 

Name: Goldtoof Lockjaw
job: we meganobs are da bosses... got a problem wit it? 
skillz: knockin 'eads makin the black orkz and da oddas do stufz... da lootas and mekboyz are ma bitchez
weapon: me megarmor has da power claw and da shootie/rokkit launcha combi weapon
mods: da pain boyz took sometin outa me 'ead but nowz i can see real gud little blipz and stuffs around da korners


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

I think i twas' slightly harsh, and for that i apoligize. But i do have a quirk of being a grammar nerd at time . Anyway, I am not going to participate but i wish you good luck in this role-play!.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

This looks like it has potential for some laughs,

Name:Grob tankkila
Job: I iz a ork day makes things go boom
Skillz:Makin pretty fireworks outa umie tanks an feeding grots to ma bomb squigg
Weapon:I use one of da tankhammaz


----------



## banelord (Jan 9, 2010)

Grob ead of to da big hut over der, da one wit da rocket banner on. Goldtoof head to da mek so he can fix up yer armour an den head to da boss. Also goldtoof im da sekond im kommand so dont boss me around.


----------



## banelord (Jan 9, 2010)

Well this is dead like all my other rp's. I posted a good rp on every forum I go on and most of them I dont even get a reply. WHAT IS WRONG WITH MY RP'S!


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

A)it's only been a day, not dead yet
B) you haven't set it out properly, take komakos advice and look at the stickys and some other threads to see what kind of lay out to Follow


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

It aint dead, it is just that you did it a bit wrong... Post a proper Recruitment thread, wait until you have a few members, and after you have gotten a few players you start an Action Thread and it should work a bit better...  Also, read the stickies, they help!


----------



## banelord (Jan 9, 2010)

Now that ive read the stickies I have no clue what to do. If anyone is willing to help me then please do but if not then im useless.


----------



## banelord (Jan 9, 2010)

Well I've read the stickies but now I dont know what to do. Unless someone is willing to help me then Im hopeless.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Sure, I'm at your service ^^ Send me a PM with what you need me to help you with.


----------

